# Vinyl Siding Paint??



## Jobrien3045 (May 14, 2020)

Hey guys, so this is my first post but hopefully you can help. I'm a union carpenter and given the pandemic I decided to re-side my house. I bought some gray vinyl siding 3 years ago as a discounted product at Lowe's (just the siding, no trim) and then bought white corner posts, trim, ect. for a killer deal ($400 for $1600 worth.) I know vinyl should normally only be painted a lighter color, but could I get away with just painting the trim and to match? (I'll paint prior to installation) Or could I seriously damage the vinyl itself with over expansion?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I can't tell what you're asking, but you can get a lot of darker colors in a "vinyl safe" formula. It mostly means getting to the color without using black pigments and the heat is kept down. 

You didn't put in a location so no one can guess about your general weather/climate conditions or what paint company options you have. But if you have a Sherwin Willimas store around ask them about the color in vinyl safe. And even though Lowes is in bed with Sherwin Williams, don't ask at Lowes. Their people won't know anything real about paint.
And for vinyl, make sure the product choice is a 100% acrylic.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Most manufacturers of vinyl and PVC building materials can provide you with an LRV spec. As a rule of thumb, vinyl and PVC typically shouldn’t be painted with a color having an LRV < 55% unless using vinyl safe paint. LRV’s can typically be found on paint fan decks, or can be obtained from the manufacturer. If in doubt, use vinyl safe paint.


----------

